# Rescued a cutie!



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

About a week ago I saw this little cute albino red shinning between some common tiger oscars in a dirty LFS in a dirtier tank, add to it Ich and a hollow belly maybe because of being kept hungry for long time.
got him for $2 and brought it home in the quarantine. now hes in my 40g with parrots and rainbows. at least its a better home for some months. hes 2 and half inch long now.

eats well and acts normal but his belly looks a bit deformed. theres a small hump on the anal area. it occurred after the first feeding. seems when I started feeding him after being kept hungry for a long time his intestines got extended unusually  I think I should feed him less than normal for a while to help him get better.

also he has got some blacks on the fins and tail edges during this week, I have no experience with albinos but I think its not unusual as I've seen an albino red with black edges on the Hikari cichlid Bio-gold+ cover! lol

here are some of his pictures.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Cute little rescue you got there! 8) 
Feeding him gradually sounds like a good idea---wouldn't want him to get all prolapsed or anything like that from eating too much too soon.  
BV


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

that is a cutie, not really a fan of larger fish but thats a nicey!!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

This is him after 2 months


----------



## OhioCichlids (Feb 19, 2005)

he's shaping up nicely. Great looking fins on that oscar


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Completely love the colors!


----------



## dhawk52 (Jun 12, 2008)

He is looking great.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad you like him


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Great looking fish now that you've put some work into him... congratts...

I am going to express one pet peeve here though, please don't take offense. When we purchase a fish from a LFS, we are not rescuing anything. We are putting profit in a merchants hand. If you do not respect/appreciate the way this mechant keeps his fish, then don't give him your money/business. When you buy a fish, there is now an empty place in the merchants tank and he will fill that place with another one. By not giving a poor quality merchant business you are pushing him closer to closing his doors, which is in fact the real way to "rescue" fish...

*steps off soap box & exits stage left*


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Well Toby, I agree with you for the most part - however - bringing a fish home out of conditions such as we all too often find them is certainly a rescue from suffering and certain death; at least for that one.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Anybody has his own situation, what if +90% of fish stores in my country have the same conditions? and not only fish stores but also +90% of customers are part of the destroyer side. they purchase the fish from LFS and soon the fish dies in their hand because they don't know anything about fish keeping. so here not purchasing the fish won't work. how would the people accept not to purchase from a poor quality LFS when they are poor quality fishkeepers themselves? all I can do is to inform my people in local forums of how to properly keep a fish and I am doing that. 
so when I say I rescued a fish it doesn't mean I just gave money to them. I brought one dying fish home and will take care of him and will tell others how to take care of theirs, this is my way to rescue fish.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Blu-ray said:


> Anybody has his own situation, what if +90% of fish stores in my country have the same conditions? and not only fish stores but also +90% of customers are part of the destroyer side. they purchase the fish from LFS and soon the fish dies in their hand because they don't know anything about fish keeping. so here not purchasing the fish won't work. how would the people accept not to purchase from a poor quality LFS when they are poor quality fishkeepers themselves? all I can do is to inform my people in local forums of how to properly keep a fish and I am doing that.
> so when I say I rescued a fish it doesn't mean I just gave money to them. I brought one dying fish home and will take care of him and will tell others how to take care of theirs, this is my way to rescue fish.


You're a good man!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> You're a good man!


Ditto--

and speaking for myself, whenever I hear a fish rescue story like this I don't think about the seller who for whatever reason doesn't care and may be just in it for the money, and I actually don't even think all that much about the rescued fish, although I'm happy that it's been rescued, 
I think: I'm glad there are still people in this world who are willing to take the time and effort to save a lowly fish. We need more of those kind of people. 

Robin


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Robin said:


> > You're a good man!
> 
> 
> Ditto--
> ...


Picasso couldn't have painted a better picture of what I was just thinking. Yay.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

A new photo of him :thumb:


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

he looks fantastic!.. i love the black edged fins


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

'He' sure has turned out beautiful - love those fins! Glad you bought it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I have had him for 1 year now. :fish:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics! What a gorgeous fish! Talk about a success story!


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice, healthy looking Oscar :thumb: Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He's gorgeous!! :thumb: Love that birchir too!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! glad you like it.  
I liked the black edges on the fins and tail he had but it faded away! 
he looks good enough anyway.


----------



## apeterson0216 (Nov 14, 2009)

:thumb: NICE!! What a beauty!


----------

